# Muskrats....whats the deal



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Muskrats

Category 1 units: Less than one muskrat anticipated $155.00

Category 2 units: 500 to 1000 muskrats anticipated $105.00

Category 3 units: 100 to 500 muskrats anticipated $55.00

Category 4 units: 100 muskrats anticipated $30.00

(b) "Protected wildlife" does not include coyote, field mouse, gopher, ground squirrel, jackrabbit, *muskrat*, and raccoon.

So why do they charge permits for these? And when is the season? I really couldn't find it in the guidebook. Is the season year round, but they still charge for a permit?

:?:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The charge is for permits to trap on the bird refuge. You can trap them elsewhere without a permit.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks reb! :mrgreen:


----------

